# Party is cancelled



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

The pain of losing a pet is hard. Two has got to be worse. There is always next year for Halloween.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Awwww My sympathies on the loss of your furry family members. 
We'll look forward to your party plans next year. 
Hugs.
~ Hilda


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

so sorry for your family's loss..I went through losing our dog of 15 years a few months back..it takes time to feel kind of normal again...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your losses, it is so hard to lose our fur babies, I will keep you in my thoughts...


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, I could never imagine losing two of my pets at once. I hope you and your wife are feeling better soon!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

A loss of a pet is tough, but two in such a short time is absolutely heartbreaking. Don't worry if a couple people are ticked. You did the right thing and will be ready for the best party ever next year.

I'm truly sorry for your losses.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry Shadowbat  I don't know what I would do in that situation, but you should do what is best for you, your friends and guests will understand. Wish we could cheer you up.

Here's a big internet hug (((((HUG!))))))) for you and your wife.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Im sorry.It is never easy to lose fur kids. Now..for those attendees who were "downright ticked" that you cancelled..I believe I would have trouble inviting them to future gatherings, If they do not get how hard this is ..they are heartless. You are cancelling a Halloween party..not a wedding or some giant event.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry Shadowbat. That is terrible news. The quiet of your house is unbearable I am sure. It's just not the same without your fur babies. I'll be thinking of you and hoping you and the Mrs find comfort.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I just recently lost a cat of my own of "Powder" of 12 years. It is painful, but do remember they are in a better place. I wish you all the best, and I do give you my greatest condolences. You did the right thing by canceling the party. Your family and as well as your self need time to mourn and remember the good times. Stay strong.


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

Shadowbat - I'm so sorry to hear about Ace and Daisy. Those of us that share our lives with four-legged friends, know they become family. Losing one hurts. I can't imagine what it is like for your family to lose two. The sadness will come and go for some time. As for the folks ticked over the cancellation, forget 'em. Your friends understand why you cancelled.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the support everyone, it really means a lot. We ended up taking the kids out for dinner and stopped over to visit my Mom and stepdad. Weather ended u being craptastic today. lol it has rained almost the entire day and would have really put a damper, pun intended, on a lot of the activities. Oh well, as I said before, wait till next year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was sorry to read about the loss of your two pets. That's tough losing them both at the same time. I'm sure your friends will be okay and sounds like a few were down right disappointed at the thought of no party this year. Maybe they rented costumes, so don't be hard on them. Obviously you guys throw a party that everyone really looks forward to attending, something that many just wish they could say about their invitees. I see so many people loving plan their parties and go to so much effort to make a good time and it seems like many guests don't know how to be gracious and just have fun and appreciate the effort party planners go through. Best now to take the time to mourn your pets and plan later for next year when it's not such a sad time for all of you.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry To HeAr You Have Lost Your Dog Ace. We Love Our Pets So Much And When We Lose Them Its Like Losing A Child.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

So sorry Shadowbat. I feel for you and hope it gets easier for you as time passes. So sad to lose a loved one. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

My condolences. I lost a dog to bone cancer 3 years ago (he was a bullboxer barely 3 yo), another to age-related neurological problems this past May (he was a 15 yo pitbull, something unheard of by vets in these parts), and another will be gone by the end of the year due to lung cancer (12 yo short-legged yellow lab).

I really should do a pet cemetery theme one of these Halloweens - by the end of this year, my tally will be six dogs and 4 cats buried in the back yard.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your losses. Don't worry about the one that was ticked--how selfish. Take care and heal. You will have a great head start on next year's event. My mom decided a few weeks ago that she would not have her annual Be WITCHY and has been so down about it. I am having my first Boo Bash, so she has it to attend and will go to at least one more party. She spent most of today at the ER and I think now realizes that it was the right thing to not have a party this year despite still being bummed about it. Hang in there my friend.


----------



## thruster (Sep 17, 2014)

I am very sorry for the loss of your animals. I am sending big hugs for you guys.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost your furry loved ones - I know it can be tough - I lost two cats this year in the span of two weeks - & it hurts like hell, but eventually you'll be able to remember them fondly instead of with sadness.....time helps.....

Your true friends will understand why you cancelled...


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

So sorry about the losss of your fur babies. I know very well how hard it is to lose our 4 legged family members. Hugs to you both. Hopefully next year things will go better for you.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Shadowbat. It's incredibly painful to lose our fur babies and you made the right decision to cancel this year.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing with this Halloween family. Enjoy the memories.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm sure the pain of losing your pets was just compounded so much more by the terrible timing. Can't even imagine. But you are absolutely right to just look forward to next year. Every now and then, something manages to come along and completely ruin a holiday and while it's tragic, at least you're guaranteed to get another chance in 12 months. Just chalk this one up to a loss, take the opportunity to have some quiet time with your family, maybe watch a funny Halloween movie, and hit it hard next year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am so, truly sorry to hear about your loss, darlin'. I simply cannot imagine losing two babies so near one another in a time span. My heart goes out to you and your family. To me, and my family, losing a pet is more like losing a child. I can totally understand your wanting to cancel your party for the year. I can't see how anyone wouldn't understand. I am sending so many hugs your way!!! Like you said, there is always next year for parties. (More {{hugs}})


----------



## MsLemon (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

Condolences and sympathy on the loss of your pets. Hopefully you'll still be able to find some enjoyment in the rest of the season.



Blarghity said:


> I really should do a pet cemetery theme one of these Halloweens - by the end of this year, my tally will be six dogs and 4 cats buried in the back yard.


We have little urn containing the ashes of our old-man kitty Sylvester; it fits in quite nicely with the other themed decorations this year. I'm sure he would be annoyed about being used as holiday decor, but he was annoyed about everything.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

So very sorry for the loss of your 'fur babies.' The pain of losing family members, two-legged and four-legged, is deep. I, too, have nine pet urns behind my fireplace for the feline family members who have gone before. Your hearts are so big to include so many four-legged members into your family. Sincere sympathies on your loss.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

It is always so hard to lose our furry family members. So very sorry for their loss. I hope you can still enjoy Halloween night.


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your pets. I know how you are both feeling, as I have lost many beloved pets. I've put a link below for a beautiful tribute on YouTube called 'Til Then', it's so heart warming and I hope it brings you and your Wife some comfort as it did for me. Hope next Halloween is better for you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVt1pD0sT0k


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

So sorry for your losses


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

SO sorry to hear about your pets Shadow,that is horrible.Believe me I know been through it. Today matter of fact my sister called all upset they have to put her bird to sleep today, and that is crushing her. She has had him so long, and so attached to him,but his health and age the vet said that is all they can do now.

So I feel ya man. That is such a bummer that you lost both pets, with in that short time. I do not blame you at all for cancelling the party,times like this a party does not sound to great. I am sure next year you will have a awesome party. Also hope you guys bring another dog and cat into your family and give them a great home ! That did help me a lot, when my pets passed when I brought new ones in they took some of that pain away and brought me comfort. 

Well I hope you end up having a great Halloween ! buddy 

Tim


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry for your losses, Shadowbat, my condolences to you and your family. I hope all of you can still enjoy your Halloween, even though it's obviously a difficult time right now.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Again, thank you to all. Love the Halloweenforum family. This month has been terrible for so many reasons and we are really trying to hold that Halloween spirit for the few remaining day we have left for it. Unfortunately it proving most difficult as the family as a whole just got hit with yet another loss. My sister in law had a miscarriage last night. My brother is devastated. Obviously this upcoming weekends plans have also been cancelled. It just seems so surreal right now with all the things that have hit us all.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Really sorry to hear all that compounding bad news - I know all to well about things crushing the excitement/spirit for Halloween, sadly, so really do wish you and your wife all the best, know it can be hard to struggle with such and grasping at bits of good feeling, wanting them back. Truly hope things can even out for you in coming days.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh Shadowbat I'm so very sorry to hear that sad sad news. I completely understand your not feeling in a festive mood. For most of us with pets, we love them as much as we love other members of our family, because in fact they truly are members of our family! There will be many Halloweens for you and your wife to celebrate, so take the time you guys need to mourn the loss of your sweet friends.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry about your losses. You must feel like you are in a fog right now. So glad you have some vacation thought to be with your fam. My prayers are with you!



Shadowbat said:


> Again, thank you to all. Love the Halloweenforum family. This month has been terrible for so many reasons and we are really trying to hold that Halloween spirit for the few remaining day we have left for it. Unfortunately it proving most difficult as the family as a whole just got hit with yet another loss. My sister in law had a miscarriage last night. My brother is devastated. Obviously this upcoming weekends plans have also been cancelled. It just seems so surreal right now with all the things that have hit us all.


----------



## PennyCash (Aug 29, 2013)

Shadowbat,
I am so very sorry for so many losses in such a brief period of time. There are no words that seem fitting in such situations, just know that I honestly understand the loss and emptiness that remains. You will be in my thoughts... I am hoping that things start to improve very soon.


----------



## PrincessDarkk (Sep 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. We put our cat down two weeks ago and are behind in decorating. Our cat was with us 19 years which is almost half my life and it has been so painful and difficult to learn how to go on without her. Its very sad. Know you are not alone! Hang in there


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost both of your beloved pets! We lost our family Yorkie of 15 years, Jewel, December of last year (after I lost my dad in September, and my uncle in November.) It's heart wrenching. Sending lots of love your way.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm soo sorry for your loss. It's never easy. It's been 4 years and I still think about my Nicholas at least once a day. 
I have a needlepoint I made when he was a kitten that my husband had framed to hang in the bedroom. 

Here it is, unframed- Hope it puts a smile on your face. 

Huggs to you and your wife. 
There's always next year for the party. If you keep the theme - you're already wAyyyyy ahead of allll of us &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. Sorry for your loss. Sometimes we have to take care of ourselves during times of trouble.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your babies. I've lost a few cats and dogs over the years and it is devastating every single time. Every year I take a little time on All Soul's Day / Dia de los Muertos to stop and reflect upon my furries who have passed. I get out the photo album and remember the silliness, the sweetness and the downright aggrevation that they brought into my life. It keeps their memories alive and makes me appreciate the current babies all that much more. I hope that once you have properly mourned Ace and Daisy you will be able to open your home - and your hearts - to another animal in need...


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your further loss in the family, hopefully things can only get better you and your family from here. Even though we are on opposite sides of the world, there are lots of people sending you their thoughts and prayers


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry that your family's mourning another terrible loss now, Shadowbat. Condolences to all of you. I hope you all find extra strength and love among your family during such a difficult time.


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.

We just lost our black Halloween cat a few weeks ago. As you can imagine, now that it is Halloween time we see her likeness everywhere in decorations and on packaging in stores, etc.


It is so hard. And I feel lost without her here. 

I would have cancelled my party too. 


I hope that you will feel better soon. I completely understand.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> So for the first time in 8 years we will not be having our Halloween Party, which was scheduled for tomorrow. Our dog, Ace, who we had as a member of our family for almost 14 years passed away at 9:15 Sunday night. We buried him Monday afternoon in the back yard. As if this loss wasn't hard enough we also lost our cat, Daisy, who we had for 10 years a week prior. Our spirit has been crushed and neither my wife or I have the drive or desire to host the 30 -40 people that usually attend the party. We also had an unexpected expense pop up on us Thursday which basically took our $200 till that we had to purchase the rest of the supplies and food. I hadn't worked on any of the remaining props or decorations for the last 2 weeks due to these losses and things just were not ready. We both decided that it wasn't fair to our guests or ourselves if the party was not complete and the hosts were not 100% in heart. We messaged everyone Thursday afternoon and let them know. Just about everyone was disappointed but understood. Only a couple were flat out ticked. We've been trying to get our Halloween "mojo" back over the past couple days so that the remaining 2 weeks are enjoyable. Today was a good day. We were all out raking leaves, bagging and burning some. It was a beautiful Fall day and topped it off by taking a walk, which was a bit sad as this was the first walk we took without Ace. So some of the sadness returned for a brief time and that just reinforced our thoughts of cancelling the party being the right thing to do.
> 
> Anyway, we already agreed that next year would be bigger and better than any previous party. So, here's to next year.


I am so sorry for your loss. I totally get why you cancelled. My Husband and I have a 15 1/2 yr old dog that is starting to wind down. (He's having problems with his back legs and we recently had to get him a wheel chair) We decided not to have a party this year due to this. We wanted to make sure that any money we'd spend on a party was available for Oliver if needed. Plus, we just can't seem to get into the party throwing mood knowing that we may not have much time left with our boy. I think taking the time you and your family needs to mourn was the right thing to do. You always have next year!!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh, Shadow...I'm so sorry for your loss. I live in fear of the day I have to let my little Libby dog go. She's going to be 14 soon so I know our days together are numbered. It's completely understandable that you cancelled your party. Take some time to grieve and enjoy the holiday season as best you can, next year you can host your party. Be gentle with yourself. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of you loved pets shadowbat. It's so hard to lose one pet we love, but to lose two so closely must be heart wrenching. Warm thoughts and hugs to you and your family 

lori


----------

